# Quality of Burberry London made in USA



## Theoden (Dec 16, 2009)

Gents,

Spotted a Navy Blue Blazer at Syms in NYC that fits really, really well.

It's a Burberry London, but it's made in the USA. 

I heard that they were made by Hickey Freeman. Is that true? It's probably fused (hard to tell). There's NO sales help at Syms.

Under $200

Anyone know about this brand?

--Theodfen


----------



## jojo (Mar 28, 2007)

I have a suit from that line. It is made by HF and its about the same quality as the HF Ltd line so I'm told. My suit is very well made, seems to be half canvassed. Wool feels very nice. The fit is traditional HF though, not at all like a Burberry suit bought in London. Its Burberry in name only. I paid $300 for my suit, which its worth at that price, but probably not at its $800 retail asking price.

For under $200 I'd get the blazer. If you like the fit you wont do much better for the price.

And yes, Syms sales help is non-existent. They're good for the Bash prices and thats it.


----------



## thefancyman (Apr 24, 2009)

Yes, Burberry suits sold in the US under their Burberry London line are made in the USA by Hickey Freeman and are half-canvassed. I have an older Burberry London blazer that I would describe as a winter weight as it is a heavier worsted wool. It's navy with the gold prorsum knight buttons and a sort of a royal blue lining, a nice jacket. For $200 it seems like a great deal since I routinely see Burberry blazers at Nordstroms selling for $795. I have also heard the comparisons that Burberry London is similar to HF Ltd. and I would agree.


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

I have a Burberry London shirt made in the US, and I like it quite a bit.


----------



## brettski (Dec 13, 2009)

I would also say go for it, I tried a few on and the quality and cut were quite nice for $200 its a good buy.


----------



## hellomarty (May 9, 2009)

For me, Burberry made in USA suits in the kensington line have been the best fit.

I own HF, HF made to measure, Armani white label, Jones New York, Boss, and Zegna.

Zegna is #2 in fit, but #1 in material, style.


----------



## Dr. François (Sep 14, 2008)

I bought a Burberry London made in USA tweed that is my new favorite jacket. I wear it as often as I can because it will go into clothing limbo in a few weeks until next fall.


----------



## amplifiedheat (Jun 9, 2008)

Burberry is evil.
https://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_qn4156/is_20030518/ai_n12582587/
That's my tartan.


----------

